# Hair Loss on Our Puppy...Help!



## ARhoads (Dec 27, 2010)

Lucy is our 5 month old spayed Pitbull mix puppy. A few weeks ago, I noticed that she had a few small bald spots on her sides and a mild rash on the inside of her thighs. I made an appointment with the vet and he did a skin scraping for demodectic and sarcoptic mange. Both tested negative, so he suggested a bacterial skin infection and prescribed antibiotics and a medicated shampoo. The balding has continued and now she has 5 more since starting the antibiotics and shampoo, for a total of 9 spots in various areas of her body, but mostly along her sides. The fur there is also quite thin and seems brittle.
The spots are very small and are pink and scaly in the middle. She does not itch and our other dog has not been affected. She is on a high quality dog food and lives indoors. We are at a complete loss and are continuing with tests. Has anyone ever experienced this with their puppy? She is otherwise healthy, active, and a very good eater! Any suggestions are welcome and would really help. Thank you!


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Has a food allergy been ruled out? What are you feeding?


----------



## ARhoads (Dec 27, 2010)

I asked the vet about that, but he said it was unlikely. She was being fed Blue Buffalo puppy food, which was recommended to us by our vet. We switched it to Wellness Puppy when she began having bald spots (I thought allergy too!), and the spots just continued to appear. She also hated the taste of it-she would take two or three bites and walk away. We switched her back to Blue Buffalo two weeks ago but of course, no change with the spotting.

Do you have any recommendations for a good dog food?


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Any change in cleaning supplies, laundry products or bath products? Any use of carpet powders or sprays?

My pup started getting skin infections almost a year ago, vet said they were staph infections. After several rounds of antibiotics and restricting treats to only homemade meat based goodies, I discovered that Febreeze is made with corn based deoderizers. With corn being his top allergen, I tossed the stuff that day. He's been infection free for almost 6 months.


----------



## ARhoads (Dec 27, 2010)

No change in laundry detergents, but the Febreeze suggestion is a definite possibility! I use it on our couch and bed and Lucy does lie there. That makes a lot of sense. I will stop using Febreeze and see if that helps. Thank you so much!


----------

